# Leddy Saddle Information?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like a Leddy to me! I'm sure you could call them tomorrow morning, give them the number off of it and they could tell you more about it.

Edit to add, here is their number for Ft. Worth- (817) 624-3149
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txlonghorns30 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks!
I have done some research and I will call them tomorrow. I got this saddle in trade for a little of nothing and in the research that I have done and what made me question it was is that in everything I find the stamps have all had M.L. Leddy on them and generally they aren't on the back of the cantle and the back jockey. The stamp is c185 and I was told that meant it was a Jan. of 1985 saddle. I know that they could have changed there patterns between now and then an most saddles I could find for reference are newer saddles.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In my estimation, the style of the cantle and the rough out seat style may be of a late 60's era. The logo has changed, your's being the original. In the 50's the business was take over by two sons and another. In 1986 a grandson of the original Leddy took it over.


----------



## txlonghorns30 (Nov 9, 2014)

Well SaddleBag you pretty much nailed it. I called Ft Worth this morning and it is a 1960 Sofa Ride Purchased back then for the low low price of $265.00. Their Saddles today start at 5,000 and go up from there. Its not in bad shape for a going on 55yr. old saddle.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Think of the wages in 1960. Back then, cattle weren't butchered at such an early age so the hides were thicker. My Simco dates back then and the leather is thick. In 1960, if one made a little better than minimum, that saddle represented two mos. wages.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

The current day M.L. Leddy's are really nice quality, so I'd guess this one will be, too!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

They are really nice saddles. I bought one at an auction, then was disappointed it did not fit me. So-I sold it. I will say I found it to be heavy, tho…..heavier than my Bob's, which is no lightweight!


----------



## txlonghorns30 (Nov 9, 2014)

A farm/ranch hand in 1960 made 2,500 to 4,000 a year on average I believe. Now I guess the next question would be what is the hypothesis on what the value of this saddle would be?


----------



## txlonghorns30 (Nov 9, 2014)

I was also told today that the tree could quiet possibly be bodark.


----------



## txlonghorns30 (Nov 9, 2014)

I was also told today that the tree could quiet possibly be bodark.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Bodark - translated from Bois, meaning tree, d'arc, arching. It very well could be bodark. Is the tree wrapped in rawhide? If so it will be very strong, roper strong altho this wouldn't have been a good roping saddle with the sharp forks. People who made saddle trees were very skillful at their trade and knew which woods, preferably local, worked best.


----------

